# Beautiful markings on Gypsy Horse.



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gorgeous Gypsy Horse, owned by my friend Roy Price, in Wales. And he's for sale. Love his markings.

Lizzie


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

He is magnificent, never seen one with markings like his. Absolutely breath taking!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that's a treat for the eyes!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He needs to come to my house. I would love him and pat him and squeeze him and love him!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

just breathtaking!


----------



## Khayden1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

